# Question about Google Now



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is just a small nitpick of mine, but when running the original jellybean leak for maguro, when I swiped something from Google now it told me a hint once then after that, it would just swipe away. Now, when I swipe things away in Google now, it always says that stupid hint with settings and the close button. Does it do this for anyone else? And can I get it to stop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

